# Its hipped to be tipped!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy Jack, my first shelter adoption was tipped! He wasn't feral - just a scared little stray though!

View attachment 46666


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Sadie Woo is 'tipped'. Is she crazy wild? Yes. Feral? Not so much. 

She got hers in a scrap last summer, looking out for her big sis, B.B., who was cornered by a big ole male tux that had been picking on her, (B.B.).
Funny thing is, after Sadie's ear was injured we've not seen that tux around since.
Saide must have fought with the fury od 10 tigers! That was a large cat and Sadie was quite small!

Sadie has adopted the mantle of "The Scrapper" from our B.B., who looks so relieved and completely embraces her retirement!! lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Some TNR groups have decided to keep a concentrated mission. If they trap a cat it gets s/n vaccinated. Then released back out after recovery time to where they were trapped. Our group decided to foster socialized cats we caught in traps. Its super time consuming to get them vetted, fostered, adopted out plus a money drain. It just depends on the group doing TNR in your area. So you may get cats with tipped ears who are socialized coming in to your animal control and shelters. Thus the tipped ear.


----------

